# wlan0 and networking problem on new build [SOLVED]

## papapenguin

I'm now up and running on a new laptop (Compaq V6000), but having problems with wireless...

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
> 
> * Caching service dependencies...                                         [ ok ]
> 
> * Bringing up interface wlan0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # lspci -v
> 
> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
> 
>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Presario V6133CL    
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)                                                              
> 
> =================================================================               
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:b0:2a:1f  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

I must be missing something, but I don't know what it is...

----------

## Dorsai!

I think this card needs a firmware.

Do you have that up and running?

If yes, maybe try downgrading it.

I could swear I read about a similar problem here some time ago...

Edit:

net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter

This comes in two versions, both testing.

----------

## papapenguin

well, I've tried a number of things now...

these topics had some useful info, which I tried verbatim:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-725291-highlight-papapenguin.html

and

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-734057-highlight-bcm43.html

still no luck...

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:b0:2a:1f  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
> 
> * WARNING: net.wlan0 has already started, but is inactive
> 
> papapenguin ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # iwconfig   
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # iwlist scan
> 
> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration, 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # lsmod 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> nvidia               8112920  39     

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la 
> 
> total 308                                 
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jun 11 13:01 .
> ...

 

not sure what I'm missing...

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first thing first  :Razz: 

```

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | grep -i b43

```

----------

## papapenguin

thanks for taking a look d2_racing:

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # iwlist scan
> 
> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> ...

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # dmesg | grep -i b43
> 
> [    0.265633] b43-pci-bridge 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LK4E] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19
> 
> [    0.266073] b43-pci-bridge 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, you have problem with the firmware.

I know someone who knows how to solve your problem.

----------

## papapenguin

thanks d2_racing -- I can't wait to get some mobility here...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

Get either b43/ucode5.fw or b43-open/ucode5.fw and put the file in its decompressed format into /lib/firmware

Regardless of what he file is called (you may get a later version) the kernel module will only load the file with the name its looking for.

Until your firmware loads ... dmesg will tell you, you only have half a wireless interface.

----------

## d2_racing

Keep us inform of you progress.

----------

## papapenguin

I will, but right now I've got other issues...somehow I lost my keyboard on my last upgrade...

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you using Xorg-Server 1.5 ?

If so, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# rc-update show

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Since Xorg-Server 1.5, you need to modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

More info here : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html

----------

## papapenguin

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # emerge --info   
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 x86_64)                                                              
> 
> =================================================================               
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # rc-update show
> 
>                net.lo |                                           boot
> 
>              netmount |                                   default
> ...

 

Mod Edit - removed quotes around  /etc/X11/xorg.conf to fix thread formatting - NeddySeagoon

papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"                

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0     

        Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

        Screen      2  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1"

        Screen      3  "Screen3" RightOf "Screen2"

        Screen      4  "Screen4" RightOf "Screen3"

        Screen      5  "Screen5" RightOf "Screen4"

        Screen      6  "Screen6" RightOf "Screen5"

        Screen      7  "Screen7" RightOf "Screen6"

        Screen      8  "Screen8" RightOf "Screen7"

        Screen      9  "Screen9" RightOf "Screen8"

        Screen     10  "Screen10" RightOf "Screen9"

        Screen     11  "Screen11" RightOf "Screen10"

        Screen     12  "Screen12" RightOf "Screen11"

        Screen     13  "Screen13" RightOf "Screen12"

        Screen     14  "Screen14" RightOf "Screen13"

        Screen     15  "Screen15" RightOf "Screen14"

        Screen     16  "Screen16" RightOf "Screen15"

        Screen     17  "Screen17" RightOf "Screen16"

        Screen     18  "Screen18" RightOf "Screen17"

        Screen     19  "Screen19" RightOf "Screen18"

        Screen     20  "Screen20" RightOf "Screen19"

        Screen     21  "Screen21" RightOf "Screen20"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"       

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"   

EndSection                                          

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"  

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection                                     

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"   

        Load  "xtrap" 

        Load  "dbe"   

        Load  "wfb"   

        Load  "dri"   

EndSection            

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"      

EndSection                     

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse" 

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"  

EndSection                                    

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor2"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor3"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor4"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor5"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor6"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor7"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor8"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor9"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor10"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor11"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor12"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor13"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor14"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor15"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor16"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor17"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor18"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor19"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor20"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor21"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "C51 [Geforce 6150 Go]"

        BusID       "PCI:0:5:0"            

EndSection                                 

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card1"                                          

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "C51 Host Bridge"                                

        BusID       "PCI:0:0:0"                                      

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card2"                                          

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "C51 Memory Controller 0"                        

        BusID       "PCI:0:0:1"                                      

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card3"                                          

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "C51 Memory Controller 1"                        

        BusID       "PCI:0:0:2"                                      

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card4"                                          

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "C51 Memory Controller 5"                        

        BusID       "PCI:0:0:3"                                      

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card5"                                          

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "C51 Memory Controller 4"                        

        BusID       "PCI:0:0:4"                                      

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card6"                                          

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "C51 Host Bridge"                                

        BusID       "PCI:0:0:5"                                      

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card7"                                          

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "C51 Memory Controller 3"                        

        BusID       "PCI:0:0:6"                                      

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card8"                                          

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "C51 Memory Controller 2"                        

        BusID       "PCI:0:0:7"                                      

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card9"                                          

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "C51 PCI Express Bridge"                         

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"                                      

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card10"                                         

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "C51 PCI Express Bridge"                         

        BusID       "PCI:0:3:0"                                      

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card11"                                         

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "MCP51 Host Bridge"                              

        BusID       "PCI:0:9:0"                                      

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card12"                                         

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "MCP51 LPC Bridge"                               

        BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"                                     

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card13"                                         

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "MCP51 SMBus"                                    

        BusID       "PCI:0:10:1"                                     

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card14"                                         

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "MCP51 PMU"                                      

        BusID       "PCI:0:10:3"                                     

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card15"                                         

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "MCP51 USB Controller"                           

        BusID       "PCI:0:11:0"                                     

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card16"                                         

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "MCP51 USB Controller"                           

        BusID       "PCI:0:11:1"                                     

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card17"                                         

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "MCP51 IDE"                                      

        BusID       "PCI:0:13:0"                                     

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card18"                                         

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "MCP51 Serial ATA Controller"                    

        BusID       "PCI:0:14:0"                                     

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card19"                                         

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "MCP51 PCI Bridge"                               

        BusID       "PCI:0:16:0"                                     

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card20"                                         

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "MCP51 High Definition Audio"                    

        BusID       "PCI:0:16:1"                                     

EndSection                                                           

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]            

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>                

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card21"                                         

        Driver      "nv"                                             

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"                             

        BoardName   "MCP51 Ethernet Controller"                      

        BusID       "PCI:0:20:0"                                     

EndSection                                                           

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"  

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24  

        EndSubSection         

EndSection                    

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "Card1"  

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24  

        EndSubSection         

EndSection                    

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen2"

        Device     "Card2"  

        Monitor    "Monitor2"

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24  

        EndSubSection         

EndSection                    

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen3"

        Device     "Card3"  

        Monitor    "Monitor3"

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24  

        EndSubSection         

EndSection                    

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen4"

        Device     "Card4"  

        Monitor    "Monitor4"

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24  

        EndSubSection         

EndSection                    

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen5"

        Device     "Card5"  

        Monitor    "Monitor5"

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24  

        EndSubSection         

EndSection                    

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen6"

        Device     "Card6"  

        Monitor    "Monitor6"

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24  

        EndSubSection         

EndSection                    

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen7"

        Device     "Card7"  

        Monitor    "Monitor7"

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24  

        EndSubSection         

EndSection             

----------

## papapenguin

I sure would like to clean that up a bit, but not sure how.  Also I have no idea why I have so many screens...

anyway, the keyboard and touchpad work, now on to the task at hand, the wireless...

NeddySeagoon, I'm not sure how to do that:

 *Quote:*   

> Get either b43/ucode5.fw or b43-open/ucode5.fw and put the file in its decompressed format into /lib/firmware
> 
> 

 

also, do I need fw-cutter for that?

and does the broadcom-sta driver need to be uninstalled?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

Go to this site

It explains what you need to do.

----------

## papapenguin

right, so I emerged the fw-cutter driver

 *Quote:*   

> emerge net-wireless/b43-fwcutter

 

and it says:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo systems supply a pre-compiled binary for b43-fwcutter. You need to "emerge b43-fwcutter", and then follow the instructions below to download the Broadcom driver. The line that invokes b43-fwcutter will need to be changed to execute the program emerged above.

 

then:

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # tar xjf b43-fwcutter-012.tar.bz2
> 
> papapenguin ~ # cd b43-fwcutter-012
> 
> papapenguin b43-fwcutter-012 # make
> ...

 

then:

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
> 
> papapenguin ~ # wget http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
> 
> --2009-06-16 15:53:58--  http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
> ...

 

that's where I may be stuck... I've not used sudo before, do I need to emerge some tool to use it?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you don't need sudo, just be root and you will be good to go.

----------

## papapenguin

yep, that seemed to do it...

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin driver # ../../b43-fwcutter-012/b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta_mimo.o                                                        
> 
> This file is recognised as:                                                
> 
>   ID         :  FW13                                                       
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

For the record, your /etc/X11/xorg.conf should be like this :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## papapenguin

 *Quote:*   

> You are using the b43 driver from linux-2.6.25 or newer
> 
> Follow these instructions if you are using the b43 driver from linux-2.6.25 and newer or compat-wireless-2.6, or from any current GIT tree. 
> 
> Use version 011 of b43-fwcutter. 
> ...

 

do I run the first set of commands (for version 011 of b43-fwcutter)

 *Quote:*   

> Follow these instructions if you are using the b43 driver from linux-2.6.25 and newer or compat-wireless-2.6, or from any current GIT tree. 
> 
> Use version 011 of b43-fwcutter. 
> 
>  Download, extract the b43-fwcutter tarball and build it: 
> ...

 

THEN the next set of commands (for version 4.150.10.5)

it seems to me that I only make the version 011 and NOT make the version 4.150.10.5

----------

## papapenguin

I tried again to install the driver, and now I get this message:

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin driver # ../../b43-fwcutter-012/b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta_mimo.o
> 
> This file is recognised as:
> 
>   ID         :  FW13
> ...

 

the first time I extracted the driver, but I'm not sure where it was extracted to... regardless, my dmesg is the same as before, unable to find the driver...

----------

## papapenguin

so I'm up and running thanks to the forum, the b43 website and the gentoo broadcom wiki...

what I was missing was creating the /lib/firmware directory, but now all is well...

 *Quote:*   

> You may need to extract the firmware file (replacing the example used below with the version of firmware recommended by the b43 documentation): 
> 
> tar -xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
> 
> Go to the appropriate directory: 
> ...

 

in my case it was wl_apsta_mimo.o, so the last line would be:

 *Quote:*   

> b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta_mimo.o

 

now I'm going, but next is to integrate wpa supplicant...

----------

## d2_racing

Good news papapenguin, if you need help to configure your wpa_supplicant, you post a thread on the forum.

To help you, we will need the output of this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## papapenguin

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,
> ...

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> # This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.
> 
> # We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.
> ...

 

which is what I took from my last computer...

and finally

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # iwlist scan
> 
> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> ...

 

----------

